
Instapaper 3.0 is here - jamesjyu
http://blog.instapaper.com/post/3772087268
======
peterbraden
Big fan talking here, it's how I primarily read long form content (iphone and
kindle)

This sentence worried me though:

>With these great new additions, many customers won’t even >need the
bookmarklet anymore.

Without the bookmarklet Instapaper stops being useful to me - I have no
interest in another source of information, however 'social' or curated that
may be.

I feel that instapaper is trying to move into the 'sharing cool stuff' space,
which is already over saturated, instead of concentrating on it's original
stronghold of providing a great consumption experience.

~~~
haribilalic
I don't think the bookmarklet is going away, but even if Marco did get rid of
it, the free API would allow anyone to come along and make a new one.

------
seanieb
I love Instapaper, partially because its a fantastic product and partially
because of the guy that's developing it. What Marco has done represents my
goals as a 'hacker', I cant wait to have my own Instapaper some day.

------
shantanubala
Out of curiosity: Instapaper has had a decent amount of success by making
stellar apps for iOS (Marco's only source of revenue outside of the
"subscriptions", from what I understand). Is this a good strategy? Like, pick
a single platform and make the integration as polished as possible? Or is it
better to get cross-platform apps that aren't as polished (in a situation like
Instapaper)?

~~~
lazerwalker
What's interesting about Instapaper is that Marco is in a way moving towards
embracing both models. With his "3rd-party access only for subscribers" model
(see <http://blog.instapaper.com/post/3208433429>), he can focus on keeping
the iOS app polished while letting third-party developers handle writing apps
for other platforms. Assuming this actually happens (a big assumption, to be
fair), non-iOS platforms will serve as a revenue source by driving
subscriptions.

~~~
ryanwatkins
Have any apps other than Stacks for WP7 been built to this subscription only
API?

------
statictype
Instapaper and Reeder are, for me, the 'killer' iPhone apps.

When people ask me why I like/choose the iPhone , I point at those 2 apps.

~~~
billjings
Same here - I just wish that Instapaper would share on Google Reader.

One wonders why the "drink from the firehose" style reader (Reeder) hasn't
been merged with the "save for later" style reader (Instapaper). Everyone I
know who finds one of those indispensable becomes enamored with the other
pretty easily.

~~~
askedrelic
I'm glad for the new Pinboard integration.

My regular flow is to have everything (RSS for blogs with long posts and RSS
for simple alert/notification blogs) in Google Reader and filter through it
there, only viewing everything once. Anything longer than a paragraph in there
goes to Instapaper, to really read later.

I sent random links and website I want to save to Instapaper as well and was
moving them to Pinboard manually on the website, but this will definitely save
me time.

------
brianwillis
>The iPad no longer uses the top and bottom gradient to fade the text out,
instead opting for a clean shadow line borrowed from Reeder’s style.

Glad to see this. It was irritating to almost-but-not-quite see the first line
of text as you scrolled, which sometimes meant you had to scroll back, which
sometimes meant you lost your place, which sometimes resulted in hair being
pulled out.

------
greattypo
Does anyone else find themselves wishing that Instapaper could intelligently
pull multiple-page articles, like Readability does? You can of course solve
the issue by finding the printer-ready version of an article (if there is
one), but that extra step feels so unnecessary..

(aside from that quibble, love Instapaper and congrats on the great new
release!)

~~~
albertogh
Printful merges multipage articles into a single article. I don't have any
promo codes right now, but email me and I'll send you one as soon as the next
release is approved.

------
kanamekun
I love the idea behind Instapaper and bought the $5 version, but I have found
it has a surprising number of bugs for a paid app. The application has crashed
several times on me. Sometimes articles don't download properly. Also, often
large swatches of text are repeated in the articles I add to my Instapaper.
Finally, when I archive items out of the Editor's Picks, they often re-
download again later (maybe I am not understanding how archiving works).

Has anyone else run into sorts of issues using Instapaper on the iPhone 4? I
hope that 3.0 fixes these issues! Off to download it now. :-)

~~~
guywithabike
I've seen Instapaper crash maybe twice, ever, and I've been using it since it
came out. I'm a fairly heavy user. Maybe I'm just lucky?

If you still have issues with 3.0, you should get in touch with Marco. Maybe
something's out of whack server-side?

------
nathanlrivera
Marco Arment, the founder of Instapaper, was also the former lead developer of
Tumblr. It's clear that he has great a sense for UI design.

<http://www.marco.org/>

------
joebananas
I dunno, my "Editor's Picks" subfolder seem to have been replaced by a huge
button that starts a web browser. If I wanted to browse the web I would have
started Safari, wouldn't I?

------
emilhajric
I really like Instapaper, they seem to be executing the problem of taking
photos on your mobile device really well. I dont like long upload time, huge
photos nor a cluttered UI. Instapaper _gets it_.

I definitely see them releasing an android-version of instapaper soon. It
would be a wasted opportunity if they didn't

------
agilo
I was hoping for pdf support, but I guess I'll have to make do with converting
pdf to html for a while...

------
stevederico
Looks Great! Marco Arment, developer of Instapaper, has a weekly podcast about
iOS App Development called "Build and Analyze". Great resource for any level
iOS hacker. <http://5by5.tv/buildanalyze>

------
rogupta
Instapaper is definitely the number 1 reason I use Twitter as my primary news
source - and the integration to the Twitter iPhone app is perfect. Seems like
a perfect potential acquisition.

------
Derbasti
Anyone else annoyed by how the scroll bar in the Instapaper iPad app never
seems to behave like you would expect a scrollbar to behave?

~~~
spicyj
How do you mean?

------
Nemisis7654
I use Instapaper all the time to save things to read...but have an Android
phone. When is the Android version coming?

~~~
julianz
While you're waiting, try EverPaper.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
I found IPaper to be much faster and a better UX overall.

------
statictype
I don't see it in my Updates section.

Do I have to download a new copy even if I bought the original?

~~~
seanieb
"As usual, Instapaper 3.0 is a free upgrade to anyone who has ever bought the
paid app. For new customers, it’s only $4.99 for the universal iPhone and iPad
app."

------
semerda
Instapaper rocks! Thanks for the good news. I'm updating mine to the latest
version now :-)

------
gordonbowman
Absolutely love Instapaper. Glad to see these native sharing features.

------
daniel_iversen
I absolutely LOOVE instapaper, one of my absolute favorite iPad apps (the rest
are here <http://bit.ly/hb8l5H>)!

..agree with everyone that its a true "killer" app for the device. Imagine
once Marco and the team starts adding true collaborative filtering based on
your past history (and your friends and the broader community of IP users) and
suggesting you stuff to read!

